# Altima '02 Brake Light Replacement



## coolbean1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Alright... bear with me all, I'm about the farthest thing from competent when it comes to cars but I can follow good directions (thanks Coco for the easy to follow headlight replacement post!).

I've now discovered I have a passenger side brake light out. I've got the bulb but haven't a clue how to get to the bad bulb to replace. There's literally no access from the outside or the trunk it appears. There's a solid metal plate covering where the bulbs would be from the trunk. Any insight is appreciated...

-Bean1


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If I recall, you have to move some of the carpeting covering the brake light, remove a panel, then the bulb assembly twists out.....


----------



## coolbean1 (Oct 20, 2005)

I did remove the carpeting and see the panel you're referring to however, that's where I'm stuck. It almost appears it's wielded down or something as there's no screws, tabs, etc to try to remove it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I sold my car a couple of months ago or I could help you further. I know I changed out a reverse light, so I know it can be done, and fairly easily too.

I'm sure someone will come along and will have the answer.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

coolbean1 said:


> Alright... bear with me all, I'm about the farthest thing from competent when it comes to cars but I can follow good directions (thanks Coco for the easy to follow headlight replacement post!).
> 
> I've now discovered I have a passenger side brake light out. I've got the bulb but haven't a clue how to get to the bad bulb to replace. There's literally no access from the outside or the trunk it appears. There's a solid metal plate covering where the bulbs would be from the trunk. Any insight is appreciated...
> 
> -Bean1


There is a harness that needs to be moved out of the way. Once moved, you'll see 2, 10mm nuts, remove these nuts and the tailight "pops" out... :thumbup:


----------



## Obs (Oct 10, 2005)

I gotta do the same thing this weekend on my '04. Can't be that bad right?


----------



## coolbean1 (Oct 20, 2005)

A harness inside or outside of the car?? I'll keep looking, haven't seen anything on the inside yet..


----------



## Obs (Oct 10, 2005)

So Im in the same boat.

Im looking at the driver side light assembly in my trunk. As far as i can tell, there's 3 points where its attached to the car. On side nearest the inside wall of the trunk, theres 2 rubber or plastic coated things that stick out. Seems like they would twist, but they dont and on the side nearest the trunk opening, theres a standard but that unscrews. 

Anyone know how the rubber / plastic foot things work?


----------



## Obs (Oct 10, 2005)

Obs said:


> So Im in the same boat.
> 
> Im looking at the driver side light assembly in my trunk. As far as i can tell, there's 3 points where its attached to the car. On side nearest the inside wall of the trunk, theres 2 rubber or plastic coated things that stick out. Seems like they would twist, but they dont and on the side nearest the trunk opening, theres a standard but that unscrews.
> 
> Anyone know how the rubber / plastic foot things work?



Ok, scratch that. Theres only 2 nuts that hold it in. On the '04, anyways. They are found at the wire guides. Once you unbolt those, you push them out and the assembly will come off on the back of the car.


----------



## coolbean1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep... I found them now. Geez.! Thanks for all the help.. Let's hope that's it for replacing things for awhile

-bean1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry for the late reply. If it helps any, the instructions are in your owner's manual. Here's a picture.


----------

